# Muzzle



## chongmagic (Jan 2, 2020)

Really amazing thus far really quieted down the Carcass fuzz. I used a CC LED but for some reason I can't tell it's really working.

Edit.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Sorry it posted the wrong photos , that was the front of the Pangea Vibe.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2020)

More knobs!  Can we see the inside?


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 2, 2020)

Alright CM ...gut shots are in order !

Want to see what the the CM pedal factory has invented this time ...lol

Mike


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 2, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Alright CM ...gut shots are in order !
> 
> Want to see what the the CM pedal factory has invented this time ...lol
> 
> Mike



I posted the wrong photos, this is the front of the Pangea Vibe.


----------



## Dali (Jan 2, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I posted the wrong photos, this is the front of the Pangea Vibe.



I was really confused !


----------



## Dali (Jan 2, 2020)

Can someone explains to me in layman terms the advantage of Sidechain Passthrough vs. just one input key jack?

Got the parts, didn't settle on the one to build...


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2020)

With a single jack you need some sort of external splitter to send a signal into key jack.

With passthrough jacks the split is done internally.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice and neat!

I'm itching to try mine.. hopefully It works as I had to use a Film for C11..


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 2, 2020)

I had to use a 100nf with a 470nf tacked to the back. Seems to work great though. Also I had to use a 3.3k as I didn't have a 3k.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 2, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I posted the wrong photos, this is the front of the Pangea Vibe.




Gotcha ...lol....i thought you put a Muzzle and a Fuzz combo in there...was like Hmmmm cool combo !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 2, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I had to use a 100nf with a 470nf tacked to the back. Seems to work great though. Also I had to use a 3.3k as I didn't have a 3k.




Question ....does that 100nf tacked with a 470nf bring it down to a 370nf ?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 2, 2020)

Dali said:


> Can someone explains to me in layman terms the advantage of Sidechain Passthrough vs. just one input key jack?
> 
> Got the parts, didn't settle on the one to build...





If you wish to send the gate to both your amp effects loop (to gate preamp noise) and your pedal chain without using a splitter, build the pass through.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 2, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Question ....does that 100nf tacked with a 470nf bring it down to a 370nf ?



Depends how you wire them, but generally if you solder 2 caps together leg to leg in parallel the capacitance adds up rather than subtracts. So  it’s really 570nf in this case.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 2, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Depends how you wire them, but generally if you solder 2 caps together leg to leg in parallel the capacitance adds up rather than subtracts. So  it’s really 570nf in this case.



Thanks for the response ...how would you reduce the value ?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 2, 2020)

Wire them in series.






						Conversion Calculator Series and Parallel Capacitor | DigiKey
					

Calculate the total series and parallel capacitance of a circuit using DigiKey's Series and Parallel Capacitor calculator.



					www.digikey.ca


----------

